# 5 Israeli Weapons That Russia Wish They Had



## tomahawk6 (14 Aug 2016)

The Israelis have had to innovate, because they must to survive.Since the day the State of Israel was born ,they have had to fight for their existence. While the US has been a staunch ally,they could not rely on that alone.

http://nationalinterest.org/feature/5-lethal-israeli-weapons-war-russia-can-only-wish-it-had-17349

In many ways, Israel and Russia have taken opposite approaches to providing for national security. Israel stands at the technological frontier, while Russia has struggled to keep its national innovation system vital and healthy.  Moreover, over the years Russian arms have populated the armies and air forces of Israeli’s enemies.


----------

